# C.Inclusum and Mildei



## Nick G (Sep 22, 2006)

Cheiracanthium Mildei and Inclusum are obviously both sac spiders.I used to catch these kinds of little spiders  more when I lived up near the hills, a lot of times the fangs were real dark and stood out against the light-colored translucent bodies.Does anyone know if there is a superficial difference in appearance between C.Mildei & C.Inclusum? Or does it take extremely close inspection for telling the two apart and ID them?


----------



## Venom (Sep 24, 2006)

To my understanding, C. mildei lacks the vivid yellow coloration of C. inclusum, and is instead a matte brownish color. Observe:


C. mildei:

http://bugguide.net/node/view/3366

http://bugguide.net/node/view/58451


C. inclusum:

http://bugguide.net/node/view/18658

http://bugguide.net/node/view/46870


You still have to be aware that C. inclusum is pretty variable in coloration. I've seen them pale peach and green ( on the same spider ) to the classic lemon yellow. C. mildei will lack this color spectrum. Anyway, that's the best of my understanding on the matter. C. inclusum is far more common, so if it resembles the lemon yellow variety, even if the color is * slightly * off, it is still most likely our native inclusum ( which btw, is the more toxic of the two....lucky us ).


----------



## Nick G (Sep 24, 2006)

*Thanx Venom*

Thanx very much Venom, didn't know about the toxin difference.Great info.And speaking of venom, I conversed via email with Rod Crawford and he stated that the Lacrodectus neuro-toxin is more harmful to humans and other mammals than laboratory rats.That surprised me, you'd think any type of rodent would be dead in that scenario.


----------



## sammyp (Sep 25, 2006)

Interesting that this should turn up. I collected what I believe to be a C. mildei, yesterday and she seems to have the right colouring/markings.

Are the inclusum common here in the uk as well?

Also, what sotrt of effects does a bite by one of these produce?


----------



## Venom (Sep 26, 2006)

SammyP,

C.inclusum can have both systemic and local effects beyond the smallish necrotic sore:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=68817


----------



## sammyp (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks for that , Venom. 

If I'm not careful, I might have a mildei bite report to add to that. She's a fast beastie and damn agile too!


----------

